# Best way to get hay sold out of state?



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I know if it was super easy, everyone would do it. I'm not trying to make huge bucks off guys needing hay in drought areas but I think it'd be cool to sell a flatbed of round bales out of state. Is Hayexchange the best way to reach out of staters who are in desperate need of hay? What is the usual rates for shipping a flatbed of roundbales? I see some trucks get close to 30-33 bales on I believe. Let me hear some opinions!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have wondered the same thing.
I do not have any extra hay right now but believe I might once I am finished for the year. I saw some real junk being shipped as cow hay last year. 
Locals do not want to pay $45 for a nice tight 4x5 roll of fertilized mixed grass or Bahia hay. I would rather sell to someone who would appreciate it.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm sure our long distance neighbors would appreciate anything we could make Tim. I just wonder how much would hauling fees be or what would the bale be worth by the time it traveled that far?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Shipped to the other side of Texas LAST year 38 rolls was about 1900.00; I thought that was pretty good. Bout gonna average 50 bucks a roll, that's a fairly good poke tho, also depends on the type of load, flatbed of rounds vs 53' of small squares, I can get more hay in a 53' bout 47,00o # vs flatbed. That's the best way to ship cost is the same, just more weight to sell. Hope it helps


----------

